# Lookin to buy a yak...



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

I've recently decided to break down and buy a yak there are too many spots I wana fish but can't without it... I'm lookin for some info on things you guys like most about your rigs that I Should look for when I buy mine. I saw a few that have a raised seat that you can stand on ... Any one have one like that ?


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't have one that I can stand in but I love mine. I don't need a stand up one because my is already comfortable. Has 2 Rod holders in the bag a live well and Bungies in the front. I've upgraded it too. But paddle holders on and a deck tie. You can make so many upgrade those things it's crazy. Eventually I'm gonna cut out the live well in mine (since I catch and release only) and put a kayak battery back there to power a fish finder eventually. 

Here's a pic of mine.











Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jimcafc (May 11, 2013)

Zack there are a ton of discussions about yaks under General Discussions->kayaks and canoes. 

I'm looking at one also. 

The best advice I can give you so far is to test a few out before you drop some cash on one. Not sure what area you are in but kayak dealers will have demo days and also rent out demos for a day, week, or weekend. Whitewater Warehouse in Dayton is a great place to go. If you are farther south some of the other guys can chime in a hook you up with a place. 

I thought for sure I had the one picked out that I wanted. Tested a few on a lake and loved one- Native Ultimate Fx 12. However after 3 floats down a local flow I decided that it wasn't for me. Couldn't get it to track straight while floating. Wind pushed it around a lot. Only way I could enjoy fishing out of it was when anchored. 

Basically spending $70 to rent one for a week saved me about $1300 and kept me from a lot of headaches on the river. 

Take some time and find the one you like. It will be all the more enjoyable in the long run. 




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Make sure you don't forget cup holders.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

flannel_carp said:


> make sure you don't forget cup holders.


lol (taking up space b/c i need 10 characters to post )


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Check out Great Miami Outfitters in Miamisburg. That place has inventory and demos out the wahzoo.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info on where to get them but I'm looking more for what's the difference between the kind with a platform you can stand and the ones your legs go inside... I want a really good seat that's all I know... I've been in the boundary waters many times and the canoes there make my ass feel like it's going to fall off after a few hours. Do yaks have a live well ?


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Just looked at great Miami outfitters and they look crazy expensive.... I also just got back from bass pro and there most expensive one was like 550 the cheapest gm outfitters was like 900 and it was very basic looking


----------



## jimcafc (May 11, 2013)

Zack-

It's all going to boil down to what YOU are comfortable in on the water. Sit on tops put you above the water- you can get them with raised seats and some are stable enough to stand on. Some examples would be- Jackson Coosa, Wilderness Systems Tarpon 100 & 120, Native Slayer and then the Bass Pro Shop models Ascend FS128T. Sit ins put you down inside the boat and put you at the water level. They keep you dry in rough water and are generally lighter than sit on tops with a few exceptions. Some examples would be Old Town Angler 12, Bass Pro D10t, Perception Sport and such. 

Google can really be your friend. 

http://www.paddling.net/buyersguide/Kayaks.html

http://www.yakangler.com/fishing-kayak-review

These websites have a ton of info. 

Again- it's all going to boil down to what you are comfortable in. 

I would seriously consider going to a demo day and tell them that you're looking for a fishing kayak for whatever body of water you plan on targeting - rivers, creeks, lakes, etc. I called Whitewater Warehouse asked about there demo day and told them I wanted to try specific fishing kayaks. They brought every model I asked for. $10 for 2 hours of checking out the different models. Plus for an added bonus I got to bring my fishing gear and fished Eastwood Lake- BONUS!

I have also heard great things about Great Miami Outfitters but haven't been there. 

Do your research and get what you want. It will save you a lot of trouble in the long run. 

Good luck!

Oh- and I believe you can get them with a live well or you can buy a kit to add one on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Did you start here first? The Official " Want to Buy, What Should I Get Thread." It's the sticky at the very top of this forum.

Read through that and you will be able to ask better questions, the most important one being Bubbas favorite, what kind of water are your going to be on.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

zack2345 said:


> ..... what's the difference between the kind with a platform you can stand and the ones your legs go inside...


Too many different types of SIKs and SOTs to give you a simple answer, it really depends on the make and model.



zack2345 said:


> I want a really good seat that's all I know...


That is important, but a throw cushion is a good fix for a SIK.



zack2345 said:


> Do yaks have a live well ?


Some do, some have insets for bait buckets. As Northern1 said, go to a quality retailer like GMO or White Water Warehouse, look at their inventory and start asking questions.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Forget what everyone is saying. The most important factor is how much you're willing to spend. You can want this and this and this, but if you aren't willing to spend money, there's no point in going out of your way to demo a yak that is out of your range.

After you've established how much you want to spend, input on which brands and what models is easier.

Everyone wants the best at >$500 and that's not always possible. I want a brand new Mercedes with all the options but it has to be under $15k.


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

legendaryyaj said:


> Forget what everyone is saying. The most important factor is how much you're willing to spend. You can want this and this and this, but if you aren't willing to spend money, there's no point in going out of your way to demo a yak that is out of your range.
> 
> After you've established how much you want to spend, input on which brands and what models is easier.
> 
> Everyone wants the best at >$500 and that's not always possible. I want a brand new Mercedes with all the options but it has to be under $15k.


Mine was under $500 but I'm eventually gonna upgrade it to I want over time. 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jimcafc (May 11, 2013)

legendaryyaj said:


> Forget what everyone is saying
> 
> there's no point in going out of your way to demo a yak that is out of your range.


I beg to differ. I don't have $2000 to drop on a kayak right now- but I do know that I am going to get one- whether its the $500 version or the $1500 version. 

What I don't know is how they handle on the water and what I feel comfortable in. To me- in the long run- that is more important than what my budget can handle at the moment. If I find that I want a kayak that is going to cost $1500 and I am dead set on that kayak- then you better believe I'm not going to drop coin on a $500 kayak I'm going to save and get the one I want- even if it means waiting a season. 

If you can afford a $500 kayak then you can afford a $1500 kayak. It's just a matter of how long you are willing to save and wait for it.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

I hear Jackson has some new boats coming out.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Well that's what I want to know... If I buy a 500 $ yak can I just buy upgrade stuff and make it nicer over time. I have seen yaks for 300 at bass pro and 900 at whitewater outfitters... Look,exactly the same ... Maybe they handle different ... I'm not worried about how the handle I would float on a piece of wood across the river if it held my fishing stuff... I just want a nice seat maybe a live well and some straps for my cooler of beer.... I just need to be able to get to my spots..... I want to know what's the difference between the sit on top yaks or the sit in ones ... Which one is Easier to cast out of ... Which one is more comfortable to sit in ... I got about 600 bucks I'll have 3 poles a cooler with a 12 pack at least 4 trays of tackle and maybe a minnow bucket depending on what I'm fishing for... Which one is best the sit in or sit on


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

jimcafc said:


> I beg to differ. I don't have $2000 to drop on a kayak right now- but I do know that I am going to get one- whether its the $500 version or the $1500 version.
> 
> What I don't know is how they handle on the water and what I feel comfortable in. To me- in the long run- that is more important than what my budget can handle at the moment. If I find that I want a kayak that is going to cost $1500 and I am dead set on that kayak- then you better believe I'm not going to drop coin on a $500 kayak I'm going to save and get the one I want- even if it means waiting a season.
> 
> If you can afford a $500 kayak then you can afford a $1500 kayak. It's just a matter of how long you are willing to save and wait for it.


You're willing to do that and maybe he's not. Good for you.

I don't go out and drive $100,000 cars just because I'm in the market for a car. Do you?

Zack,

You're asking for trouble paddling and drinking beer. If you want to do that, I suggest you get a Jon boat or stay on shore.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)




----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

What's wrong with paddling and drinking some beers? I'm not trying to start this fight again but seriously guys what's wrong with floating down the river and drinking some beers... Like seriously if a DNR is going to give me trouble for just fishin on a river while there is people out there doing drugs ,poaching animals and doing things way worse than having a good time catching some fish... But anyways I just want to know sit on or sit in ...


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh yea and I want to be able to mount my fish finder... Can you put one on any yak


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm with you zack, check out my cooler 










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you lol finally some one


----------



## yak-cat (Oct 21, 2013)

my $0.02 would be to buy what you can afford ASAP just to get on the water 
get some experience in, and find out what you like and don't like. You can always save up for the next better yak
I'm on kayak #2 saving for #3 I don't think it's possible to have to many. I use my first one as a loaner incase somebody wants to paddle with me
most important is a comfortable seat, that's the main reason for kayak #2
as far as sit in and sot is personal preference I only really have experience with sit ins
I think if you find one that can fit all your stuff and has a good seat you won't be disappointed because after all it's your first yak and probably not your last 
good luck


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks that's what I wanted to hear lol


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

zack2345 said:


> What's wrong with paddling and drinking some beers? I'm not trying to start this fight again but seriously guys what's wrong with floating down the river and drinking some beers... *Like seriously if a DNR is going to give me trouble for just fishin on a river* while there is people out there doing drugs ,poaching animals and doing things way worse than having a good time catching some fish... But anyways I just want to know sit on or sit in ...


Actually yeah, they will hide in the bushes wearing gilliy suits to catch people. Happens all the time in areas where cabrewers float.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

I got one for 100 bucks on craigslist a few years ago. It does an awesome job getting me to spots that otherwise would be much more difficult to get to. I rarely take it much more then a mile and much of that time I'm dragging it behind me. For this type of application the nicer more expensive models aren't necessary. 

As far as drinking on the rivers goes I recommend against it but if you're an adult you can make your own decisions, just clean up after yourself is all I ask.

x_x_x_x_x_x_x_x_x_x_x_x


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Without a doubt I'll be cleaning up... I think the guys in the woods look for people smokin dope and being too drunk... I honestly don't think any DNR would ever give any one a ticket if they were minding there own business just fishin out of there yak havin a few beers.... Has any one ever got a ticket for doing this? Probably not cause it would never happen


----------



## jimcafc (May 11, 2013)

legendaryyaj said:


> I don't go out and drive $100,000 cars just because I'm in the market for a car. Do you?


Nope. But $1000 difference and an $95000 difference is quite a stretch don't you think? I'll tell you this much if I go buy a vehicle I don't go out and get the $500 version that won't last me one year. But I will look for a vehicle that will last me 5-10 years. 

Anyway I'm not trying to argue with you fellow angler- just trying to offer up a little wisdom - just my opinion- and everybody has one. 





legendaryyaj said:


> You're asking for trouble paddling and drinking beer. If you want to do that, I suggest you get a Jon boat or stay on shore.



Absolutely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

zack2345 said:


> Without a doubt I'll be cleaning up... I think the guys in the woods look for people smokin dope and being too drunk... I honestly don't think any DNR would ever give any one a ticket if they were minding there own business just fishin out of there yak havin a few beers.... Has any one ever got a ticket for doing this? *Probably not cause it would never happen*


Wow.

http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/laws/ohio-boat-operators-guide/ch-7-ohio-operating-laws#710

If the State of Ohio wants to be difficult, they will.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

zack2345 said:


> Has any one ever got a ticket for doing this? Probably not cause it would never happen


I haven't but I've seen rafts get nailed at CC by ODNR. People out responsibly enjoying a beverage and they all get ticketed. We didn't even know they had beer with them. 

There is 0 tolerance for alcohol on the road or water in this state.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea you got it right ... If they want to be difficult... Why do they turn a blind eye when hundreds of people cabrew?


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

shwookie said:


> Wow.
> 
> http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/laws/ohio-boat-operators-guide/ch-7-ohio-operating-laws#710
> 
> If the State of Ohio wants to be difficult, they will.


Yeowch! 3 day minimum jail time for the first offense! :bulgy-eyes: That's worse than any fine!


----------



## jimcafc (May 11, 2013)

zack2345 said:


> Yea you got it right ... If they want to be difficult... Why do they turn a blind eye when hundreds of people cabrew?



I watched 6 kayaker get busted for "responsibly drinking" on the water last week- on the river. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

So why is it ok to float down the whitewater and drink because I've seen DNR in the woods I've seen them in boats and every time I have a beer with me and nothing is said.... I'm just wondering if I buy a yak and try the same thin on the gmr what's the difference?


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Where were they at? Maybe he was just checking there id... I know it's zero tolerance for people under 21


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

So this says they will give tickets for becoming unruly... This if from green acres website... The cops don't just give out tickets to people who drink beer while there enjoying the river... I understand it's against the "law" but it's a lot different than driving a car while drinking beer


----------



## jimcafc (May 11, 2013)

zack2345 said:


> Where were they at? Maybe he was just checking there id... I know it's zero tolerance for people under 21




Not checking id's- busted. Watched it with my own eyes. And it wasn't just a bunch of College guys either. These people were in their 30s. 

Just like drinking and driving- just because you do it a few times doesn't mean you'll never get caught- once you do you realize the weight of consequences. Hefty fines and a record. 

Or the other side of it- somebody usually gets hurt or killed- but when it comes to kayaking- it's not anybody else that's getting hurt or killed- it's you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Jim please explain to me how I could die from drinking a beer on my yak


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Maybe a drunk driver could drive off a bridge and smash me while I'm floating under it


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Well maybe those people were smoking weed and they just so happened to have beer... And the ticket was for controlled substance.... Still I don't think they would do it... I know a hamilton county park ranger that patrols Shawnee and I know he would never even think of giving a ticket for this topic unless they were getting rowdy or doing something stupid


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know what the rules are for the small creeks I float and I'm not checking,but heck I'm lucky if I find a 4ft hole in the summer. I don't see the issue with me personally having a drink if I choose so but I also understand that the guy with the badge may have a different feeling.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

zack2345 said:


> So this says they will give tickets for becoming unruly... This if from green acres website... The cops don't just give out tickets to people who drink beer while there enjoying the river... I understand it's against the "law" but it's a lot different than driving a car while drinking beer


I dunno man. Either trust someplace called greenacres, or trust the state of Ohio.

I know which one I would listen to.

You seemed to ask a question and then when it has been answered repeatedly, you have argued the results, do you want us all to just agree with you instead? 

If you wanna roll the dice about getting busted or not, use your own discretion. Just be responsible and keep your empties instead of sinking them. If I see someone sinking the empties, I'm the first one to narc them out, no apologizes.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

lotaluck said:


> I don't know what the rules are for the small creeks I float and I'm not checking,but heck I'm lucky if I find a 4ft hole in the summer.* I don't see the issue with me personally having a drink if I choose so but I also understand that the guy with the badge may have a different feeling.*


I agree 100% with this.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

shwookie said:


> I dunno man. Either trust someplace called greenacres, or trust the state of Ohio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's a troll. 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh look where the conversation is now and who got it there. Whomever could have predicted that in the fourth post on this thread. 



Flannel_Carp said:


> Make sure you don't forget cup holders.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Honestly didn't want this thread to go so far off track sorry ... Just wanted some opinions on yaks and I think I've decided on the sit on top style... Thanks


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Backlashes... I'm not a troll I guess I'm just a different type of fisherman than 98% of people on this site


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Sit on top is the way to go for fishing. You should be able to mount a fish finder on just about any SOT. Make sure you get one with a comfortable seat. Some like the Jackson Coosa allow switching the seat between high and low positions. I have the Wilderness Systems Ride 115 and have been very happy with it.

You may not be a troll but, having brought it up or not, you have now sought validation in multiple threads regarding drinking while on the water and, while you may get it from a handful of individuals you will not get it from the community as a whole. As comical as I find it (at you, not with you), you might be better served leaving alcohol out of your conversations on here.

I know you have been around here longer than I and did not ask for it, but that is my two cents on your above observation.


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

If you want something really comfortable to fish out of and is much
more stable than a yak, check out photo of Sea Eagle 285 FPB(frameless pontoon boat) I sent. Also included picture of my Sea Eagle Yak that I sent back to get 285FPB. Nice thing about Sea Eagle, you can try them out for 6 months and if you don't like, send it back for complete refund, I sent yak back for 285Fpb.

The 285FPB has a lightweight floorboard that you can stand on, boat is super stable and will not tip over like yak. Plus, you can stand and cast which is big advantage. Also, I have bad back so yak got very uncomfortable, with FPB I can change positions. Plus wider, more room. Also, has transom and you can see in picture I have Electric motor attached and even got a transducer for my depthfinder. Bout 9 foot long, boat itself only weights 42 lbs. Has oars for rowing, front and rear stow bags, built in rod holders. Both boats come with pump and carry bag.
Both, as you can see have raised swivel seats that are extra, comes with standard seats. I got comfortable bucket seats from Gander Mountain.

I've had my min-pontoon on lakes, ponds, and take it down to fish AEP
quarries also. Make of 1000 denier and is very durable.
Great little fishing machine.

The boat itself without raised seat and platform, comes with cheaper seat.
goes for $649 dollars and floorboard is bout $25 bucks extra.


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

Forgot to mention the Sea Eagle FastTrack Kayak has needle-knife keel and a removable skeg that propels this yak very fast and efficiently thru wind and waves and current. It is very easy to paddle and you can cover water quickly. Has drop stitch floor that you can stand up on, but I would not recommend doing it on consistent basis for fishing, that's where the Sea Eagle 285 FPB really shines.




THE POPE said:


> If you want something really comfortable to fish out of and is much
> more stable than a yak, check out photo of Sea Eagle 285 FPB(frameless pontoon boat) I sent. Also included picture of my Sea Eagle Yak that I sent back to get 285FPB. Nice thing about Sea Eagle, you can try them out for 6 months and if you don't like, send it back for complete refund, I sent yak back for 285Fpb.
> 
> The 285FPB has a lightweight floorboard that you can stand on, boat is super stable and will not tip over like yak. Plus, you can stand and cast which is big advantage. Also, I have bad back so yak got very uncomfortable, with FPB I can change positions. Plus wider, more room. Also, has transom and you can see in picture I have Electric motor attached and even got a transducer for my depthfinder. Bout 9 foot long, boat itself only weights 42 lbs. Has oars for rowing, front and rear stow bags, built in rod holders. Both boats come with pump and carry bag.
> ...


----------

